# Fav low cal recipe or food choices?



## misslynda (May 18, 2009)

whats your favorite low cal recipe or food choices. I have been doing a low cal diet for a few weeks and need some new ideas, if you are willing to share?


----------



## MostlyWater (May 18, 2009)

wish I did.  I do better by sticking to simple foods.


----------



## ChefJune (May 18, 2009)

One of my favorite "treat" items is Stonyfield Farms' Fat Free French Vanilla Yogurt.  It's so creamy and rich tasting, I forget it's not fattening.  It's good all by itself, or, this time of year, it's a great stand-in for whipped cream with your fresh strawberries.


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2009)

i like turkey chili & turkey burgers.


----------



## Alix (May 18, 2009)

misslynda, I don't count calories, but I like to do different salads. Greek salad is a particular favorite, and as long as you don't douse it in dressing it is quite low fat and delicious. I can write down what I do if you don't already have a recipe.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 18, 2009)

Pasta Puttanesca
Turkey chili
Stir Fry (many varieties here, chicken being one of the lowest in calories)

Beef and Parmesan Pasta:
 
1# lean ground beef
14 oz beef broth or stock
14 oz diced tomatoes
1 1/3 C uncooked bowtie pasta
1/2 C grated fresh parmesan cheese
1/2 C chopped onion and green bell pepper

Oregano, Basil, Garlic, salt, pepper to taste

Brown the burger and toss in onion & peppers.
Add tomatoes, beef broth, and spices when done.
Add bowties and simmer until pasta is tender.                       

Chicken Diablo:

2 whole or 4 halves B&S chicken   
1 jar of chili sauce
1 medium can of diced tomatoes
10 oz chicken broth
1 onion
1 yellow bell pepper
1 red bell pepper
Basil, Garlic, black pepper, crushed red pepper
2 cups rice (brown is healthier but I still prefer white)

Julienne the peppers and onions and cook in olive oil until tender in one pan.  Add tomatoes, spices (to taste), and broth and let simmer when done.

While these are cooking, in another pan add chicken breasts and olive oil and cook on both sides until white all the way through.

Boil rice and serve, pouring the "diablo" sauce and chicken breasts.

A less healthy (and our original version) variant of this is to flatten the breasts with a meat tenderizer until about 1/4" thick and batter and fry them.  This is a better flavor, but obviously much less healthy.


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2009)

ohhhhhh, putanessca, like freefallin said! so deliciouus!


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 18, 2009)

I forgot to add to the Beef Parm Pasta recipe the reason behind Parmesan   When plated, sprinkle fresh grated parmesan on top


----------



## kitchenelf (May 18, 2009)

Saute some shallots in olive oil (about 5 or 6)
Add a large can of diced tomatoes, juice and all
Add 1 roasted red pepper, chopped fine
1/4 - 1/2 cup white wine
Cook for about 10 minutes
Add juice of 1 lime plus some zest
Add roughly 2 or 3 tilapia filets cut in med. chunks (cod works well also)
You will think there is too much fish but the fish breaks up from stirring and cooks down.  This isn't a "soup" but more a stew.
Cook until opaque (about 10 minutes or so - just make sure it's done)
Add fresh cilantro to taste
Salt and pepper your fish well once you cut it in chunks and let it sit while the pepper is roasting and the shallots are cooking. 

This is my favorite!!


----------



## Claire (May 19, 2009)

For me it is grilling.  Some of you live in places where cooking over charcoal is something you can do every day (I've lived in Hawaii, Florida, California, and even in Virginia and DC we'd cook out in the winter, but at well below zero, we've given up in the winter).  So I love cooking everything on the grill.  We always grill enough for at least one more meal.  Brush or spray everything with some olive oil and favorite seasonings (lately it is Cavender's Greek seasoning or Penzey's Galena Street Rub, or whatever strikes my fancy).  I grill whatever the meat du jour is, tons of vegetables.  There always seems to be more heat leftover on the coals, so I stick some boneless, skinless chicken breasts straight from the freezer, or a steak.  When dinner is through, I wrap the breasts in foil to finish cooking.  I like my beef rare, so i put it directly in the fridge.  That way I have chicken or beef that has that yummy flavor perfect for using in salad or pasta dishes though the week.  Having these extra grilled vegetables and meat really adds a lot of flavor and nutrition, ready to go, in the middle of the week when you maybe don't want to cook and be tempted to go for higher fat, lower nutrition, easy ways out.  And it isn't that much extra work.


----------



## linicx (May 21, 2009)

These are my three quick favorites. I use little fat, little or no salt. I cook to taste. Feel free to add or subtract or modify. It is a sketch of what I do for dietary needs. Minced ginger is hot, but candied ginger is hotter and sweeter. . 
I live in a basic meat and potato area where leeks and bok choy are not available at the local grocer.  

I start with 2 tablespoons peanut oil and chicken breasts whole or julienne. If I am going t\o make something oriental I add green pepper, onion, garlicthat is minced and start to cook the mashed. Then I add a can of 95% fat free chicken broth - but no salt,a can of salt-free diced tomato, water chestnuts, baby corn, etc. The last thing I add is sliced fresh muchrooms. Thicken with cornstarch and water. Serve over hot rice.  

OR

I start with the peanut oil and green pepper minced, mashed ginger,, and chicken julienne, add pineapple tidbits, brown sugar, mandarin oranges and whatever else you like. Add some chicken broth. Serve thickened or not over hot rice. 

OR 

The night before put salad greens, no-salt diced tomatoes drained, black olives drained, green pepper, a can of salmon and a salad bowl to chill.  The next day when you are ready to prepare a meal. Remove the bowl and dry it. Aad the greens, sliced onion rings, drained diced tomatoes, drained black olives- whole or sliced and green pepper rings or srtips. Remove the salmon from the can and de-bone it. break it in to chunks and put in salad. Add ground pepper. Toss with a light oil vinegar dressing and top with croutons. .


----------



## lynseysnatural (May 21, 2009)

Try the recipes on lynseysnatural.com - I like to focus on naturally nutritious foods instead of things like artificial sweeteners, and I like to make things that are really filling so you can be satisfied with less. Try substitutions like using barley instead of rice; smaller amounts of full-fat, flavorful cheese instead of a lot of low fat cheese; extra lean beef instead of regular; etc. But if you really want a treat, go for it! Just have a small portion - that way, you won't have a 2 a.m. ice cream feast later


----------



## CasperImproved (May 23, 2009)

misslynda said:


> whats your favorite low cal recipe or food choices. I have been doing a low cal diet for a few weeks and need some new ideas, if you are willing to share?



misslynda - One thing many fail to consider when making a change in dieting is that it's not really "low-carb, low-cal" low anything that you need to understand, unless it is for a specific goal such as reducing your cholesterol counts. It's the life style change to be considered as that will gain you the most for long term health benefits and losing weight is a by-product of that.

For example. Don't think of low cal as a means to loose weight. That in it self is not the solution, and will likely only gain short term benefits.

The long term route to healthier eating will eventually net you long term gains that targeting specifics like "low-cal" can't.

For example. No one will say you need to give up anything. Just use moderation. If still hungry? Find something to fill that gap that works for you. For me, popcorn nuked in a lunch bag adds little in the way of bad things, but is a good filler. A few spritzes of "I can't believe it's not butter" spray, a couple shakes of Mrs Dash (or curry, or chili powder, etc), can curb that hunger until the next legitimate meal. 

Have a serious need for something sweet like ice cream? Sub it with something you find can fill that gap. For me, it was Meijer brand "light" yogurt with fruit pieces. Comes in small 8oz containers, and right now, if I buy eight at a time, I get $1.50 off  That in itself these days adds to the incentive.

Sorry if I was verbose here. The point I'm trying to make is, don't look for short term fixes, look at long term benefits. Latest lo-cal dessert for me? I slice up some fresh (or frozen) strawberries into a dessert cup (made in the local deli), whip a little low-fat cream with sugar substitute. As long as the strawberries are very fresh, the dessert is decadent.

Stay slim on the fat, eat darker greens, eat less dense meats (poultry, fish and pork), eat more fruit, add filling filler that do not add many calories, and if you want something specific once in a while? By all mean, have some. Just limit the portion.

Another thing many neglect to consider is liquid intake. Drink the appropriate amount of water rather then sodas, coffee, etc.  If you don't like plain water? Do what I do. Have 75% water, 25% juice. Enough of the fruit to add value, but 3/4 less calories. But now the water has flavor.

The Tortoise will beat the hare every time


----------



## lifesaver (May 23, 2009)

Those sound like good recipes thanks for sharing.


----------



## fahriye (May 24, 2009)

My favorite is quick to make spicy lentil dish.
I add 1 onion, 2 cloves of garlic, can or fresh tomatoes, grated ginger, red split lentils,cumin powder and some salt. Add some stock or water and cook in pressure cooker.Add some herbs before serving.


----------



## mandy moore (May 25, 2009)

prepare your eggs, tomatoes, onions, and lets fix a quick and tasty dinner.  a
*all you have to do is to fry up a little bit of bacon {optional} , and set it aside , add chopped onions and garlic {or one of them} and if you are not cooking for kids and you like spicy food , then its time you added your chipotle chiles to the pan.  chop some fresh tomatoes and add them in the pan and also a tomato souse to thicken up { you can do without souse, if you are looking for less calories} ,Add salt and pepper , and when its all thick enough add your eggs . !!!!  then gently cook everything after lowering your gas and covering the pan for only few minutes .  a*



*that's it !!! pretty easy and affordable . a*

*







*

*we eat it with bread on the side .  a*



*have a great dinner . a*​


----------



## fahriye (Jun 2, 2009)

I like to make lentil and vegetable curry.
Spray the pan with low cal oil or use 1 tsp olive oil, saute 1 chopped onion. Add tin or fresh tomatoes, lentils, chillies,2 cloves of garlic,some ginger, coriander and cumin powder.Add some water and cook for 10-15 minutes. Then add your vegetables of your chose and cook for further 7-8 minutes. Season with salt and pepper before serving. Sprinkle with fresh coriander.


----------

